# Wanted: Mtroniks instructions



## spaceweevil (Aug 8, 2007)

I have a somewhat aged Mtronics 350PB Gold esc and I realy need either the instruction manual or directions on how to adjust it's various functions.

Most helpful would be a description of the functions of three tuning screws located on the top of the unit.

I have a basic idea of what these screws do but without knowing their exact functions, tuning the unit has proven to be somewhat hit-or-miss (mostly miss!)

can anyone help or point me in the right direction?


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

space, I owned a mtroniks speedo at one time and it was an "older" model and I also had trouble getting instructions for it. I just messed around with it and figured it out. your best bet would be sending them an email. http://www.mtroniks.net/ it is under "contact us" and hopefully they can send you some information on it.

Hope this helps,


----------

